
Apple Just Gave 1.5B iPad, iPhone Users a Reason to Leave - neya
https://www.forbes.com/sites/gordonkelly/2020/05/21/apple-iphone-ipad-privacy-siri-recordings-ios-upgrade-iphone-11-pro-max-update/
======
tinus_hn
This fart of an article surely tries hard to drum up this non issue. Apple did
not ‘just’ do anything at all, it’s just the guy from last year getting some
more attention by repeating exactly the same story.

‘Now revealing his identity for the very first time’ who cares? Why does that
matter? Apple clearly already knows who he is and the public can’t do anything
with his name.

------
thanksforfish
The headline suggests voting with your wallet while the article and the
whistleblower appear to be suggesting stricter regulation.

------
Nextgrid
Leave to where? It's not like the competition is any better.

------
ncmncm
When will it give them a reason to stay? ("It seems like everybody else is
even worse" doesn't qualify, even though in practice it works.)

